# The art of bonsai



## Pants (Sep 7, 2006)

As you can probably tell from the title ive decided im going to start work on a conversation piece rather then something for the harvest. Im thinking around the 12 inch mark maybe a little taller. However im somewhat experience in purposelly stunting plants and dealing with them, so i thought id ask here to see if any one can give me some idea of what to expect.
Stunting the plant...obviously keep it in a midget bonsai pot. Is there much else to it? Am i going to need to trim back the roots occassionally? Does stunting a plant cause any damage/trauma or make it demand any extra attention/nutrience? and last of all...Would it produce minature buds? 
Cheers for any and all answers, i currently don't have a hole lot of an idea what to expect


----------



## Spanishfly (Sep 7, 2006)

Who the f*** would want to bonsai their MJ??  We all want as BIG a yield as possible, ladies vegging as LARGE as possible, as much BUD as possible.


----------



## Pants (Sep 7, 2006)

housemates got enough buds for us already...plus bonsais are sweet, why not combine em both


----------



## HGB (Sep 7, 2006)

Pants said:
			
		

> As you can probably tell from the title ive decided im going to start work on a conversation piece rather then something for the harvest. Im thinking around the 12 inch mark maybe a little taller. However im somewhat experience in purposelly stunting plants and dealing with them, so i thought id ask here to see if any one can give me some idea of what to expect.
> Stunting the plant...obviously keep it in a midget bonsai pot. Is there much else to it? Am i going to need to trim back the roots occassionally? Does stunting a plant cause any damage/trauma or make it demand any extra attention/nutrience? and last of all...Would it produce minature buds?
> Cheers for any and all answers, i currently don't have a hole lot of an idea what to expect



very cool...... I love these kind  of grows.... 

smallest i have done is 1 tablespoon of soil for the intire grow.... had to prune roots once to get it to flower tho....bottom feeding also makes a big difference....

and they will produce bud indeed... have fun with it mang  

grow on


----------



## Mutt (Sep 7, 2006)

1 TABLESPOON My God HGB thats insane!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Talk about pushin the envelope. Major props on that man!!!!


----------



## Darth BongWongDong (Sep 7, 2006)

Dr nodes will stunt immediately, popcorn budds the next day.........


----------



## Weeddog (Sep 7, 2006)

I think maybe a bonzai would be good to have around for a mother.  One could have several bonzai for a wide variety of stuff.  I would like to start some bonzai moms myself.


----------



## HGB (Sep 7, 2006)

Mutt said:
			
		

> 1 TABLESPOON My God HGB thats insane!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Talk about pushin the envelope. Major props on that man!!!!



mawahahahaha that was push'n it indeed and thx  

90 days from seed on that one as well lol

here it is at 5 weeks in veg and i think i pruned the roots 2 weeks into flower  

grow on


----------



## Pants (Sep 7, 2006)

HGB said:
			
		

> mawahahahaha that was push'n it indeed and thx
> 
> 90 days from seed on that one as well lol
> 
> ...


 
Dude that is freakin awesome...I'm hoping to experiment with wiring mine like a trad bonsai...might even see if i can get the root system to latch on to a rock once its decently established lol


----------



## HGB (Sep 8, 2006)

Pants said:
			
		

> Dude that is freakin awesome...I'm hoping to experiment with wiring mine like a trad bonsai...might even see if i can get the root system to latch on to a rock once its decently established lol



sounds cool mang.... havnt tried to train root's yet but I will in do time  


grow on


----------



## shuggy4105 (Oct 17, 2007)

i bonsai all my mothers, of all my favourate strains.
great way to grow, no seed in sight, just the way i like it.
HGB, 1 tbl spoon! did you do a journal?
that`s something i`d love to see.


----------



## Mutt (Oct 17, 2007)

Pants said:
			
		

> .might even see if i can get the root system to latch on to a rock once its decently established lol


that gives me a lame brained idea. I might try something. thanks.


----------



## Celebrity Bob (Oct 25, 2007)

Did anyone see the shotglass grow? someone made a plant grow in a shotglass with a yield of 5.5 grams. the concept was awesome considering the yield. in a sq. foot you figire 1 plant per square inch with a yiled of 5 grams so in one square foot you'd get a yield of over 100 grams per square foot. 12 square foot is 1200 grams. I'd love to see that in a post!!


----------



## 85cannabliss (Oct 30, 2007)

im gonna prune my plants to keep 'em short, only because im vegging in a PC case and pushed for head space.


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 27, 2007)

wait, why did you let it grow straight up GHB?
  if you want a bonzi, why wouldnt you LST the plant, and make it really branchy and short.
  and if you want a good small Bonzi, i would use the 12/12 from seed method.
  That makes short plants to Begin with, so that combo would make a great bonzi i bet.


----------



## Hick (Dec 27, 2007)

..courtesy of the old OG.. 

View attachment OG_Bonzai.doc


----------



## octobong007 (Dec 27, 2007)

thanx a million on that one hick, a new project for someone with no life...like me   and i have a TASTY-YUMMY strand to do this with...my carmaliscious!!!!!  just gotta decide how big...again, i appreciate ya.


----------



## Free2Grow (Dec 31, 2007)

hey pants ive been training bonsai for years man. Stunting the growth of plants puts a hell of alot of stress on them, ive killed 4 of my bonsai trees so far just this year dude so its not easy. You will have to trim back the roots...i do it every 6 months but it really depends on the size of the tree and the size of the pot. Slow release fertilizer will be fine for a bonsai...at least thats what i use for mine. I was thinking about doing a bonsai cannabis, but seeing is how i havent grown cannabis yet i figured i would at least get in one succesfull grow before i try anything experimental. btw my first grow is starting early march XD haha. btw HGB your plant kicks *** man. I love it, you should build up the trunk abit, see if you can ad an "aged" look to the little beaut.  Neway pants good luck and if you have questions about bonsai just pm me id love to help.


----------

